
Obama Can Still Boost Transparency, Accountability Before Trump Takes Office - em3rgent0rdr
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2016/11/obama-can-still-boost-transparency-accountability-trump-takes-office
======
em3rgent0rdr
I doubt Obama would do anything now to improve transparency, since that would
be admitting that he had failed at transparency.

